# next stop - more mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Violin Prodigy Spencer Tsai, age 8, - Sarasate "Zigeunerweisen" 
*

*Spencer Tsai, 8 years old, as a young violin prodigy, performed Sarasate most famous and popular piece "Zigeunerweisen" (Gypsy Airs; 流浪者之歌) using 1/4 size violin with Vancouver Metropolitan Orchestra conducted by Mr. Kenneth Hsieh in " The 11th Season Opening Concert" in Michael J. Fox Theatre on Sept.8, 2013, Burnaby, BC.

-- World Journal reported: " Eight-years-old musician Spencer Tsai surprised the audience with superb artistic skills" *

youtube comments

*totally amazing! I am so touched!﻿

It is pleasure to listen to truly gifted musician.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann Piano Quintet - Jayson Gillham, Brentano Quartet*

from the 2013 Van Cliburn International Piano Competition

Splendid work and splendid performance!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert Ständchen : Camille Thomas and Beatrice Berrut*

This is so beautiful!

youtube comments

*Camille & Beatrice, Magnificent version of the Schubert Serenade. You two are rewriting the history of Piano & Cello!﻿

This song...and the way you play it...makes me want to cry. So beautiful! This is how I hear and feel this song in my heart.﻿

So very beautifull !!! Excellent performance !!! Greetings !!!﻿

Great interpretation! Very moving.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Piano Slam 3 - Duo Stephanie and Saar play John Adams*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Saint Saens clarinet sonata*

*Pietro Tagliaferri, clarinetto - Francesco Attesti, pianoforte. Oratorio San Cristoforo, Piacenza.*

Very impressing and beautiful sonata. Brilliant performed and presented

youtube comments

*Thanks for your fine performance...

Fantastico!!*


----------

